# Livery - Borrowash / Draycott / Ockbrook / Risley



## nicshortland (16 October 2017)

I'm looking for a local livery yard, in the areas of Borrowash / Draycott / Ockbrook / Risley or any surrounding areas considered for one 13.2hh gelding. DIY/Part livery to include morning turnout.

Must have access to good off road hacking and a menage. 

Space to park a trailer will also be required.

Open to all options.


----------



## Cazolime (16 October 2017)

Hollie's farm shop and cafe has livery spaces, it's in Dale Abbey near Ockbrook, DIY livery. If you want to pm me I can give you the YM number.


----------



## AFB (24 October 2017)

Woodpecker Stables - not sure on availability though but really nice yard


----------



## nicshortland (10 December 2017)

Still looking if anyone can help, thank you.


----------



## MrsMozart (12 December 2017)

Grounds Farm at Sawley.


----------



## AFB (12 December 2017)

You could pop in to Risley Saddlery & ask if they can give you some tips on local yards?


----------



## nicshortland (12 December 2017)

Thank you


----------



## nicshortland (12 December 2017)

Grounds Farm at Sawley.


Thank you, will have a look - not heard of it before.


----------

